# Are Vindicators good tank killers?



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

AS the title suggests are Vindicators good and killing tanks or should I just stick with the Predator or havoks? Or is it more of an opinion?


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

There is no simple answer for this so Yes and No.


Yes- s10 ordanace is going to hurt any tank out there.

No - being blast means scatter and if the hole is not on the tank will be only a s5 ordance so can be pretty unreliable as an anti tank role

So IMO vidies are great and I will continue to field them and take pot shots at tanks hoping the scatter gods are on my side and the ability to say good bye to a huge chunk of a elete squad is good. But if you need more reliable things in an anti tank role i would have to go with the preds or heavy weapon squads, a lot more accurate to deliever their tank killing shots.
Lol I know not a definitive answer but hope it helps a small bit.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

For the reasons given above, and the fact that it is only one shot. They are as good as any other 1 shot per turn weapon.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I like Vindicators. They're rather classy, being ordnance, in the sense that they still roll 2D6 for Penetration. Also, most vehicles are about 3" at least in size, and with average scatter, marines are still hitting them with the Template at least, and usually with the hole under large things, like a Land Raider, Leman Russ, Battlewagon, or Wave Serpent which you usually target anyway.

So with the average roll of 12 on the 2D6+5 for Penetration, you're looking at countering Rhino's, or hitting the rear of Transports, but otherwise, only use them if you have nothing else in range.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Vindis are the best unit you can get at <125pts for shooting anything. They work best on termies or equiv but they'll eat tanks just like everything else. They have little problem killing normal tanks and are just about the best thing you can fire at a LR except for meltas (bigger vehicle means very low chance of missing- even rolling a 7 will hit if you scatter front/back). They are the best thing SM can shoot at monoliths bar none.

Its cheap, it causes your enemy to have tunnel vision and it'll mow down units in the open and DS reserves... I can see very few reasons not to have at least 1 in your army. Only reason not to take 3 is that either your cheese limit has ben exceeded or you want the HS slot for something else.


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

When you hit , vindi is always the best .


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

My fire support is normally a vindi and a plasma cannon dreadnaught... does me nicely, shreads any concentrations of enemy troops and can be used on vexs if my tank hunters fail- love meltas for that though.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

When you hit with 3 Vindicators, it's funny as hell. And that's my Heavy Support. I like to get one in for every 500 points I play.


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

Vaz said:


> So with the average roll of 12 on the 2D6+5 for Penetration, you're looking at countering Rhino's, or hitting the rear of Transports, but otherwise, only use them if you have nothing else in range.


You dont get 2d6+str with ordenance weapons. You get to roll 2d6 and take the highest, so you get a max str of 11 and an average of about 8½. Maybe its good enough for taking out some walkers

So overall, I won't use vindicators for tankhunting, they are mainly better at killing troops, and they do that very well. If you want to tankhunt you should do meltas at short range at lascannons at long range.

And sticking with havoc squads and predators aren't such a good idea either. The las-predator is just to expensive, and so are havoc squads. Since you are playing chaos, why not just take oblits for tankhunting, got both melta and lascannon.

Just my opinion


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Vindicators are in my opinion a good heavy infantry/infantry, bike/jetbike and swarm killer. If a vindicator gets that close to a vehicle good luck, butg your opponent is doing something wrong, though as a DE player no vehicle get's close to me and if it does it will have no big weapon such as the demo cannon to do any large damage.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

More often than not, a Vindicator can destroy something better.

Rhinos and the like arent worth shooting, but Land Raider etc are.


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. Since i only have about 140-150 points each to spend I might have to use two squads of 6 havoks with MLaunchers since I've used two Oblits before and weren't very cost effective.


----------



## Larx (May 17, 2009)

I found you need to run at least two vindis to ensure shots. I would only target a vehicle if they are near troops. 
Example: your opponent is using a rhino for cover support for their tactical squad. A shot from a vindi has a chance to take out the rhino, but if it scatters it will still has a chance of taking out a part of the tactical squad.
One shot from the cannon can bring most troop units to half strength.
I use it more for taking out my opponents ability to score.


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

ArmoredGhost said:


> Thanks for the replys. Since i only have about 140-150 points each to spend I might have to use two squads of 6 havoks with MLaunchers since I've used two Oblits before and weren't very cost effective.


If you oblits were less effective than a missile launcher squad at taking out tanks, you doing something wrong. You might be able to get more shots with the havox squads, but oblits are just better. At long range you got the lascannon, it might just have str 9 vs krak missile str 8. Here more shot might look like a good idea but I'll carry on. Oblit got a plasmacannon, str 7 ap 2 template vs frag missile str 4 ap 6. Oblit wins. And if we want to get into short range, the oblit can move and shot, the havocs cannot(might not want to, but sometimes it happens). And then the oblit got a freaking multimelta, this will take down any thing. It will remove a landraider without any problem, a havoc squad have a hard time glancing it.

So overall, don't do a havoc squad, it aint nearly as good as oblits.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Vindicators are great reasons. Their 125 pts, and you can guarantee their survival with a screen of rhinos.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Larx said:


> I found you need to run at least two vindis to ensure shots. I would only target a vehicle if they are near troops.
> Example: your opponent is using a rhino for cover support for their tactical squad. A shot from a vindi has a chance to take out the rhino, but if it scatters it will still has a chance of taking out a part of the tactical squad.
> One shot from the cannon can bring most troop units to half strength.
> I use it more for taking out my opponents ability to score.


Shame that doesnt work anymore- in 5th a single troop can hold objective regardless of the 50% unit strength thing... bit of a pain at times but can lead to some seriously heroic deeds from 'survivors'.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think vindi's are great, but I wouldn't be targeting tanks with them unless there is nothing else around. The problem is the scatter which is not so bad as stated above, but the short range, a smart opponent won't let the vindi get close enough to drop a pie plate on a tank or anything else that is valuable.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Vindicators are good against tough things, but inefficient against anything cheap and weak. They blow up monoliths almost as easily as rhinos, but they are kind of wasted on the rhinos.

I'm not a huge fan of vindicators. I tend to find that they very rarely earn anything like their points back in a game. I know this is a measure that's out of fashion at the moment but if a vindicator isn't killing stuff, what the hell else is it doing?

I have found success with them though, particularly when combined with tank-heavy armies. When you send a couple of land raiders and a couple of vindicators at an opponent, you put them in a tricky spot.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, Vinis excel when they have lots of clustered, high value enemies. But then they often alter the game without killing much of anything- either making the enemy hang back out of range, run DS units instead of firing or just act as a bullet magnet (which it does supurbly)- only shame is that 5/6 glance or pen results stop you from firing in the next turn so its easy to just keep hitting it each turn with weak weapons.. until you get lucky and it blows.


----------

